# audi a6-s6 problems please help!! asap!!!



## wilson042990 (Jun 27, 2014)

hello all!! im new to this forum.. or to forums in general.. I have recently acquired an audi a6-s6 series awd quattro 2.7l twin turbo dohc mfi maunal.. the car is having some issues.. hoping some people can give me some insight to what it may be.. so here it goes

first issue.. i start the car up no problem i start driving off into the sunset no problem.. after about 20 25 mins the car starts like bogging out and almost like shaking a bit when im under 3k rpms.. after 3k its perfectly fine nice and strong.. you can hear the turbos whistle and all through out all rpms.. also when im stopped and the car is idling the car has a small shake but car idles fine and where it should be...this also doesnt start happening untill the 20 25 mins has passed... only starts once the bogging out starts.. 

second issue.. all the windows will not work unless i open the drivers side door.. once i open the door the windows and sunroof and what not go up or down just fine... also the radio does not work.. not sure if the issues are related..

third issue...i went to my local auto store where they have a code scanner that you can use for free to read the codes.. the check engine light is on as well as the abs and air bag light is on. the brake light is flashing...when i plugged the scanner in to try and read the codes and go through the process when it says communicating with car after a min or so it comes up with an error something along the lines of cannot communicate with car would you like to try again or sometihng like that.. so i have not been able to pull any codes from it.. the guy that worked there also tried and he got the same error..

and last but not least.. when i had got back from driving the car to the auto parts store i parked it and got out to check the cv boots because the passenger side was clicking when i turned and i noticed that there was a puddle on the ground so i touched it with my hand and it was clear also has no smell no taste..( lol i dabbed a tiny spot on my tongue was told coolant has a bitter taste my mechanic use to do it lol) its directly in front of the passenger side front tire.. it looked as if it was running down the plastic wheel well cover and off the front bumper underneath like on the back side of it .. not sure exactly but the leak is def coming from somewhere in the area of the passenger side in front of the tire..

this is some recent work that has been done to it

R&R clutch, p.plate & t.o.bearing
R&R front disc pads
R/R valve cover gaskets
install alt (thats what it says on the paper work not sure what alt stands for)
install window control module
replace rf hei module headlamp

this is all i know of at the moment.. i dont know a ton about the car so trying to be specific as possible.. if theres any questions let me know and ill do the best i can to find the answer.. hopefully someone can give me some guidance!!! thanks !!


----------

